# Roof Top Units



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

don't drop it on the customers


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I drove by a big box store that was open for business. They had a crew changing out roof top units with a crane and I was curious what requirements their are for changing out a roof top units while the business being open with customers inside?


 
They probably had no idea they were being swapped.

Or, are you asking because of safety reasons?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They put up safety barriers and post an employee to play traffic cop...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> They probably had no idea they were being swapped.
> 
> Or, are you asking because of safety reasons?


From a safety stand point.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

oooooh, from a safety standpoint:

spotter in the store, area roped off

staging area roped off, oiler/rigger

crane swing area roped off, oiler

roof 2 men to set the unit, 1 signalman


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> From a safety stand point.


 
What Wildleg said.

But, I can gaurantee that there a few customers who just cant get close enough to watch.:laughing:


----------

